# Bread



## 000 (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi just a quick question

Ino alot of people on here say bread is not a good source of carbs but why isnt it, ino alot of people who use bread as their main source of carbs, is this acceptable or not when bulking

Thanks


----------



## Driven Sports (Jul 15, 2011)

Refined carbohydrates - such as bread and pasta -aren't as nutrient or fibre dense as unrefined carbs like oats, rice etc.

They're not terrible by any means though. Much better than junk food as a carb source.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

000 said:


> Hi just a quick question
> 
> Ino alot of people on here say bread is not a good source of carbs but why isnt it, ino alot of people who use bread as their main source of carbs, is this acceptable or not when bulking
> 
> Thanks


Nowt wrong with brown wholemeal bread with everthing left in .........................bye the way what does Ino alot mean


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Nothing wrong with bread!

I like burgens soya and linseed bread! Mmmm, 6g protein per slice!


----------



## DeanoXman (Dec 4, 2009)

Wholemeal bread is an awesome carb. I get about 6-8 slices per day down my neck.


----------



## Driven Sports (Jul 15, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Nowt wrong with brown wholemeal bread with everthing left in .........................bye the way what does Ino alot mean


FWIW I assumed it was "I know a lot".


----------



## 000 (Nov 29, 2010)

Yay! I can start having sarnies and toast again lol

Next question, prepacked/cooked meats from the supermarket are they ok every now and again

Or should i avoid them altogether?

Thanks

Oh and ino, i meant i know, text slang i catchy


----------



## Driven Sports (Jul 15, 2011)

000 said:


> Yay! I can start having sarnies and toast again lol
> 
> Next question, prepacked/cooked meats from the supermarket are they ok every now and again
> 
> ...


The wafer-thin sliced stuff is mostly pointless unless you eat a packet or two at a time. The stuff found at the deli section of the supermarket, like roast beef or turkey for instance, are much better choices. They are obviously more expensive though.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Nothing wrong with bread!
> 
> I like burgens soya and linseed bread! Mmmm, 6g protein per slice!


i went and got some of this!

toasted and smothered in peanut butter mmmm


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

big steve said:


> i went and got some of this!
> 
> toasted and smothered in peanut butter mmmm


Haha lovely aint it! My favourite!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Haha lovely aint it! My favourite!


sure is!

pity the slices were not a bit bigger, it just means you have to have 4 slices instead of 2!


----------

